# The Belka-DX Mini Shortwave Receiver



## FastTrax (May 15, 2021)

www.belrig.by/belka-DX

www.qrzcq.com/call/EU1ME

www.eham.net/reviews/view-product?id=14803

www.swling.com/blog/2020/11/belka-dx-a-pocket-sized-radio-for-pocket-change/

www.qrznow.com/belka-dx-shortwave-receiver-closeest-thing-to-a-spy-radio/

https://ae5x.blogspot.com/2021/03/belka-dx-with-vlf-converter.html

https://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/Belka_DX_and_DSP_Receivers

www.theradioboard.com/rb/viewtopic.php?t=9768


----------

